# Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop



## Dragonleader (25. August 2009)

*Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

Hallo!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich nutze das Medusa NX Headset an meinem Pc, habe mir nun vor kurzem einen Laptop zugelegt. Und würde es nun auch gerne dort benutzen.
Der Laptop hat aber leider nur einen normalen Kopfhöhrer ausgang.

Deswegen bin auf der suche nach einer externen Soundkarte. Aber nach möglichkeit eine die in den Laptop Steckplatz kommt und auch über den Laptop mit Strom versorgt wird. Gibt es so etwas?

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 sehr gut, ist dann nur leider nicht richtig am Laptop fest. Da ich auch öfters mit dem Laptop unterwegs bin.



lg

Dragonleader


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

für die kartenschächte vn laptops gibt es da nix, nur USB oder firewire. für USB ist die hier preiswert und wohl auch nicht schlecht: Trust SC-5500p 5.1 External Surround Sound Card: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, dann halt die externe creative xfi: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1, USB (70SB109000002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

schau aber, wie beide karten in sachen treibern sind, vor allem vista und 64bit.


----------



## Dragonleader (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

Also nutzen tu ich zur Zeit Vista 32bit wird auch dabei bleiben. Auch wenn ich zu Windows 7 wechsel.

Schade das es da nix für die Slots gibt, zu welcher würdest du mir denn raten. Mit Creative war ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden, nutze auch eine in meinem PC. Nur die Trust wäre ja um die hälfte billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

schwer zu sagen, die trust scheint halt auch gut zu sein. kannst ja mal bei trust schauen, wenn die auch treiber für vista64 oder sogar seven haben, dann spricht das dafür, dass deren support auch sehr gut ist und man ruhig deren karte nehmen kann.

wenn du wiederum ziemlich gute boxen hast, wäre vlt. das creative vom sound her besser. wie das beim medusaheadset is, weiß ich nicht.


ach ja: ich hab jetzt gar nicht geschaut, ob beide karten auch nen mic-in haben, wenn du auch teamspeak oder so benutzen solltest ^^


----------



## Dragonleader (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

Also treiber gibt es für die trust nur für Vista 32bit und en mic in haben beide.

Ich werd es einfach mal mit der Trust versuchen. So groß können da die unterschiede ja nicht sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

Trust ^^ also ich würd wegem dem namen allein das ding schon nicht kaufen, ganz ehrlich gesagt. 

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Terratec Aureon 5.1 Mk2 
TerraTec Aureon 5.1 USB MKII ML (10460) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hab das teil selbst an meinem Laptop und nutze das ding sogar hin und wieder zum Musizieren unterwegs, ist ne sehr feine Karte brauch KEINE Treiber  Auser du willst EQ und die ganzen 5.1 einstellungen. Soundqualität ist sogar an meiner Großen anlage relativ gut ( relativ weil besser als Onboard aber schlechter als X-FI USB 5.1 ) 
Wenn bisl mehr kosten soll 
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1, USB (70SB109000002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ih nutz die Terratec unter XP, aber selbst unter Vista absolut kein problem OHNE treiber, man kann im Vista ohne treiber sogar mehr einstellen als unter XP. 

5,1 bei Filmen funktioniert optimal wenn man z.b PowerDVD mit Dolby plugin oder DTS:Neo6 plugin nuzt hat man richtig guten Surround klang.

Für Expresscard Slots gibts sehr wohl Soundkarte, aber keine die über 5.1 funktionen verfügt 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342199.html


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

naja, wenn die aber keine 64bit-treiber anbieten und du dann mal auf ein 64bit-OS umsteigst... ich seh auch, dass die für vista sogar nur "beta"-treiber sind. das sieht also nicht grad nach nem so guten treibersupport aus... 

aber gut, kannst es ja mal testen.

*edit* @dfence: die wird also auch ganz ohne treiber erkannt? dann is ja ok, scheint also ein standardchip verbaut zu sein, der auch oft bei onboard zum einsatz kommt?


----------



## Dragonleader (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

So war mir die trust mal schnell kaufen , gab es für 30€ bei uns im Promarkt.

Installation hat super geklappt. Treiber runtergeladen installiert fertig, lief direkt. 

Und über den Sound kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren zum zocken reicht es mir. 

Bin normalerweise auch nicht so der Fan von billig Anbietern, aber die Soundkarte ist echt ok.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

@herbboy Jap das USB Teil wird komplett ohne treiber als USB Audio erkannt und kann sofort genuzt werden, Soundchip ist nicht wirklich nen standart Onboard chip, es wird ein C-Media CMI 8738  benuzt. Aber wie gesagt es brauch kein Treiber daher gibts auch für Vista nix zum saugen. 
Ich bin voll zufrieden damit, unter anderem eben wegen dem vorteil keinen treiber zu benötigen. 

Aber das hat sich ja nun erledigt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

wunderbar, ich merk mir die karte mal vor für künftige anfragen, hab schon oft leute nach so was suchen sehen


----------



## Cyberjo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche externe 5.1 Soundkarte für Laptop*

Hallo dfence,
es wär super, wenn Du mir mal erklären könntest, wie ich die Terratec unter Vista mit mehr Features einstellen kann als unter XP.
Also ich bekomme es unter Vista nicht hin, jeden einzelnen Kanal anzusteuern. Wär klasse wenn Du mir helfen könntest.
Danke.




dfence schrieb:


> Trust ^^ also ich würd wegem dem namen allein das ding schon nicht kaufen, ganz ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Empfehlen kann ich dir die Terratec Aureon 5.1 Mk2
> TerraTec Aureon 5.1 USB MKII ML (10460) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


----------

